# Freeview with hard drive recording problem



## Dawkins terrier (Apr 2, 2010)

I have had to format my hard drive on my thompsons freeview with hard drive as it was running stupenously low speeds. Since doing so the option to press yellow during set up a recording for series link has gone? It now doesn't give me any option to record series concurently. What has happened? Can I fix it? Thanks


----------



## Dawkins terrier (Apr 2, 2010)

What?! No answer? U guys are normaly spot on. Even if u could direct to the Thompson helpline or website that would be great.


----------

